# Which one giant or trek



## francoaa

Ok I am trying to get back into roadbiking again after many off years. I have a mtb. I will use this road bike for commuting to work which is about 14 miles total. I probably will ride both on the road and on paved bike path for total of about 25 miles for now.

So on the net I have seen pictures of both the trek 1.5 and the giant defy 2. I have not even road the 2010 models. I did take a quick test ride on I believe either a 09 or 08 1.5 trek and it seemed nice. The size seem to fit. I did not ask the shop which year the trek I rode was, cause I just got lazy on that, and the guy seem to be angry , lol.

Of these two bikes which one on the whole is better frame,componets,wheels, quality?
Yes I still need to ride the giant.
appreciated


----------



## kykr13

francoaa said:


> and the guy seem to be angry , lol.


I was going to say that the biggest difference could be between the level of service and support you'll get with the two different shops selling them, and I think you may have proved my point.  In a given price range there will be differences but not usually big ones. But shop for the LBS first, bike second - they can be a big help.


----------



## buz100

Both bikes are virtually the same. Take a ride on the Defy than the Trek again and decide which bike you feel more comfortable on.


----------



## PJ352

Once your sizing requirements are determined for the Giant, ride it and if you have to, go back and ride the Trek again - as close to back to back as you can, because memories/ impressions fade.

I agree with kykr13 that shopping for a shop _along_ with a bike is part of this process, so keep that in mind as well. 

One difference worth noting between the bikes (and it's fairly small) is that the Trek's geo is slanted slightly towards race, while the Defy's is slanted towards relaxed. As I mentioned, the differences are small, but something that may be of interest to you.


----------



## francoaa

I have not ridden the giant yet, but with the trek slighty towards race geometry, does this mean the giant might be alittle slow in handling. Or now I getting out of control. I am sure at this price level they both will be about the same right? I just have to get out and ride these bike. But darn it, keeps raining where I am at. OOOOOOO warm weather where are U?


----------



## PJ352

francoaa said:


> I have not ridden the giant yet, but with the trek slighty towards race geometry, *does this mean the giant might be alittle slow in handling. Or now I getting out of control.* I am sure at this price level they both will be about the same right? I just have to get out and ride these bike. But darn it, keeps raining where I am at. OOOOOOO warm weather where are U?


The differences in geo between the bikes isn't dramatic, so you'll likely not notice much, if any, difference in handling. The headtube is slightly taller on the Giant, the head tube angle slightly slacker and the wheelbase slightly longer, so all else being equal the Giant would offer a _slightly_ more upright riding position and _slightly_ slower handling. Conceivably it could be a little smoother, but that's highly subjective. 

You're right that you "just have to get out and ride the bikes", because that'll do more to determine your preferences than looking at pics and specs. If it's any consolation to you, it's raining in my area as well.


----------



## MCF

Does TREK make good bikes? I don't think so...


----------



## NUTT

If you are looking for a bike specifically to ride to work, you might check to see if either of them has rackmounts. Packing it on your lunch / clothes / etc on your back can be a real pain.


----------



## jupiterrn

I say the one that fits. Each company turns out a very good product so it comes down to comfort. Fit Fit Fit for you Bits Bits Bits and if all else fails choose red. Red Is faster.


----------



## Buzzard

There are a lot of pretentious roadies that look down on Trek bikes (to be fair, there are a lot that don't). As far as I can tell, this attitude is not as bad in the real world as it is in this forum. Just thought you should know in case you are sensitive to this crap.

If both bikes are comfortable, pick your favorite color.


----------



## LMWEL

*I LOVE my bike!!!*

'09 Giant Defy 2


----------



## LMWEL

AND.... It's Red !!


----------



## tomk96

LMWEL said:


> AND.... It's Red !!


it must be fast then


----------



## Opus51569

To Nutt's point, with your primary use for the bike being commuting, it might be worth taking a close look at both bikes in terms of how well they might accomodate fenders, larger tires, etc. as well. You may not add those things right now, but you might want to down the road.


----------



## brudford

I did alot of research on Trek and Giant bikes . The FX series and the Rapid series .
From what I gathered Giant is the worlds largest bike manufacteur and makes alot of bikes for Trek every year . That is right Trek fans Trek no longer builds bikes in Wisconsin 
except the very high end ones . A friend of mine is in the bike industry and states often the Trek's and Specialized bikes have their boxes mixed up . All made by Giant . Years ago Giant decided to make their own line of bikes , I went with the Giant . I wanted a bike that was actually built by it's manufacteur . Trek is nothing more than a distributor now . SorryTrek fans !


----------



## Trek2.3

I had a Trek 1.5 in 2008. It was a *wonderful* bike. 

The only reason I went up to the 2.3 is they are gradually ceasing to make the better bikes in smaller sizes. I bought two, in fact. Now I'll never need to but another one.

BTW, Trek's warranty to the original owner is great.


----------



## PJ352

brudford said:


> I did alot of research on Trek and Giant bikes . The FX series and the Rapid series .
> From what I gathered Giant is the worlds largest bike manufacteur and makes alot of bikes for Trek every year . That is right Trek fans Trek no longer builds bikes in Wisconsin
> except the very high end ones . *A friend of mine is in the bike industry and states often the Trek's and Specialized bikes have their boxes mixed up . All made by Giant *. Years ago Giant decided to make their own line of bikes , I went with the Giant . I wanted a bike that was actually built by it's manufacteur . Trek is nothing more than a distributor now . SorryTrek fans !


First off, this thread is comparing to two_ road _bikes, so how is your researching two hybrids applicable? But that aside, I will say that if Giant isn't in control of whose bike goes in what box, they need to get their act together!!  

While it's true that Giant makes _some_ models for both Trek and Specialized (among others), those models are made to their specs, not Giants. Giant _builds_ them, but the respective companies _design_ them. 

If you've researched as much as you say, then you're well aware that not too far back Giant had a fairly large recall on its CF forks due to failures. I'm really not knocking Giant per se, because most brands have had their share of recalls/ problems, but you're posting inaccuracies, then being misled by them. 

Just because your bikes actual manufacturer is on the downtube doesn't necessarily make it 'better' in some way. For example, Ridley used to manufacture their bikes in Belgium, until they had enough production problems that they contracted out to an Asian firm. Now their quality is much higher. 

And re: Giant being the largest bike manufacturer, I'm not exactly sure of your point. GM was the largest car maker in the US and Toyota is the largest in Japan. So maybe your inference is that Giant may be the biggest, but like my examples is plagued with managerial problems simply because of its own complexity? 

Somewhat dated, but still good info:
http://allanti.com/page.cfm?PageID=328


----------



## PlatyPius

brudford said:


> I did alot of research on Trek and Giant bikes . The FX series and the Rapid series .
> From what I gathered Giant is the worlds largest bike manufacteur and makes alot of bikes for Trek every year . That is right Trek fans Trek no longer builds bikes in Wisconsin
> except the very high end ones . A friend of mine is in the bike industry and states often the Trek's and Specialized bikes have their boxes mixed up . All made by Giant . Years ago Giant decided to make their own line of bikes , I went with the Giant . I wanted a bike that was actually built by it's manufacteur . Trek is nothing more than a distributor now . SorryTrek fans !


Nice first post.

Unfortunately, I don't think you've told anyone anything they didn't know.

Giant makes pretty much everyone's bikes. They made Schwinn bikes back in the 90s. 

Buying a Giant is like buying a can of corn that is white with a black barcode on it and the word CORN written in black block letters. Not that Giants are bland, boring, and....well, okay...Yes they are.
I'm not a Trek fanboi either. I wish more people would stray from the SpeciTrekIantDale bikes and buy something different. There are a lot of nice bikes out there, but a lot of people don't even consider them because they don't have that big generic name on them.


----------



## francoaa

Ok first good pts all around for what people had to say and GREAT no one get total mad at each other ya! I liked Buzzard pt about " There are a lot of pretentious roadies that look down on Trek bikes (to be fair, there are a lot that don't). As far as I can tell, this attitude is not as bad in the real world as it is in this forum." This was nice too read.

Also someone made a pt about customer buying other brands than the big three special,trek and whoever. My pt. when I called around dealers who have the unknown smaller brands did not either have my size or said they can order it in for me. But why order a bike if you never ridden it and then they might pressure you into buying it.

Again I get it LBS only have so much funding to carry stock. Competition is fierce. But u you would think they would carry a more popular size. Most either had a very small size or a very big size. This is one reason I can not find or try out other brands. YES I would like to try them out, would not have a store bring in a bike and then not like said bike and be pressured into buying it, ITS not fair to the store or me. Unless of course said store maybe can return it for future credit at dist. But lets not get into the whole store debate. Istarted with comparing two bikes and want to keep it that way. Okay make a comment if you need to LOL. But only talking about my experience everyone's is different.


----------



## PJ352

francoaa said:


> Ok first good pts all around for what people had to say and GREAT no one get total mad at each other ya! I liked Buzzard pt about " There are a lot of pretentious roadies that look down on Trek bikes (to be fair, there are a lot that don't). As far as I can tell, this attitude is not as bad in the real world as it is in this forum." This was nice too read.
> 
> Also someone made a pt about customer buying other brands than the big three special,trek and whoever. My pt. when I called around dealers who have the unknown smaller brands did not either have my size or said they can order it in for me. But why order a bike if you never ridden it and then they might pressure you into buying it.
> 
> Again I get it LBS only have so much funding to carry stock. Competition is fierce. But u you would think they would carry a more popular size. Most either had a very small size or a very big size. This is one reason I can not find or try out other brands. YES I would like to try them out, would not have a store bring in a bike and then not like said bike and be pressured into buying it, ITS not fair to the store or me. Unless of course said store maybe can return it for future credit at dist. But lets not get into the whole store debate. Istarted with comparing two bikes and want to keep it that way. *Okay make a comment if you need to LOL. But only talking about my experience everyone's is different*.


Actually, what you've described regarding smaller shops and lesser known brands is what I (and most likely others) have experienced as well. For example, I like Jamis bikes, but their dealers are usually small, have very limited stock on hand, and are more than willing to order a bike for you, but once the deposit is taken the bike is essentially yours. So as you say, you're put in a position of buying a bike without seeing or test riding it.

I think you've been given some valuable feedback here regarding both the Trek and Giant. Fit and feel should normally come first, but the points made by a couple of posters on how well suited the bikes are for commuting is noteworthy. So in this case maybe _of equal importance to fit _is whether or not the bike will suite the intended purpose. 

AFAIK you still have to ride the Giant, so take that opportunity to check if it's suitable for racks, wider tires (if desired), etc. then go back and do the same at the Trek dealer. From there, you should be able to make a determination of which bike best fits you and your needs.


----------



## Trek2.3

I don't know what size frame you take but Trek* OWNS *the XS frame size with the 43cm frame (64.5 cm standover & 650c wheels) they make. Unfortunately, Trek is reducing the number of models in that size each year.


----------



## francoaa

Ok I really got to remember to ask whatever bike store I go to about tire size and fenders.
I guess fenders are nice keeps water, and other poopies off you and your legs. I once rode down a street with brown water in it and found out it was the broke sewer LOL! I think I took 3 showers when I got home.


----------



## LMWEL

*Defy 2*

Just FYI... The Defy 2+3 come with 700x25c tires and are set up for fenders and racks as well .


----------



## Mr. Versatile

I was hit by a car in Jan. and one of my bikes was destroyed. After looking around a lot, and riding a lot of different bikes, this is what I've decided on to replace my other bike. http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/model/defy.advanced.2/3890/37093/

One of the reasons I selected this one is that it fits me like a glove. Nice long top tube, which I need, easily takes wider tires that I like, and is a bit relaxed and smooth riding similar to the Spec Roubaix are what I like about it. In fact, the only thing I don't like about it is the color. Blecch. Unfortunately it only comes in 1 color. I have one on order now.


----------



## LMWEL

Mr. Versatile said:


> I was hit by a car in Jan. and one of my bikes was destroyed. After looking around a lot, and riding a lot of different bikes, this is what I've decided on to replace my other bike. http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/model/defy.advanced.2/3890/37093/
> 
> One of the reasons I selected this one is that it fits me like a glove. Nice long top tube, which I need, easily takes wider tires that I like, and is a bit relaxed and smooth riding similar to the Spec Roubaix are what I like about it. In fact, the only thing I don't like about it is the color. Blecch. Unfortunately it only comes in 1 color. I have one on order now.


If the color ends up putting you off the bike I'd be willing to take it off your hands. That bike is Beautiful !!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Versatile

LMWEL said:


> If the color ends up putting you off the bike I'd be willing to take it off your hands. That bike is Beautiful !!!!!!!


Well, it's not as bad as many of them I've seen. It just seems like almost every newer bike I see is red, white & black. I'm sick to death of it. I really was hoping for white, something like this one: http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/bikes/model/defy.advanced.0/3890/37091/. It's the identical frame, but it'd cost too much to swap the components, and it's also not available as a frame only in that color.


----------



## LMWEL

Mr. Versatile said:


> Well, it's not as bad as many of them I've seen. It just seems like almost every newer bike I see is red, white & black. I'm sick to death of it. I really was hoping for white, something like this one: http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/bikes/model/defy.advanced.0/3890/37091/. It's the identical frame, but it'd cost too much to swap the components, and it's also not available as a frame only in that color.


Nice as well, but I cant take blue on my bikes for some reason.


----------

